# Alaska 06



## Hary (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute #h 
Bin ziemlich neu hier und hätte eine Frage:Ich fliege nächstes Jahr ende Mai nach Alaska an den Alexander Creek,ist meine Reisezeit richtig ?
und war vieleicht jemand vom Board in der Gegend und kann mir Auskünfte geben?
Im voraus schon mal Danke#h 
Gruß Hary

P.S. Reisezeit : 23.5.06 - 7.6.06


----------



## Fischfinder (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alaska 06*

Hallo Harry,

ich hab vor 2 Jahren einen floattrip auf dem Alexander gemacht. War nicht so der Renner. Das fischen wird hier hauptsächlich in der Mündung von verankerten Booten praktiziert und zum Drill wird die Ankerleine gekappt und der Fisch auf dem Fluss ausgedrillt. Ist nichts für mich. Da steht ein Boot neben dem anderen. 
Es gibt auch jede Menge Lodges in der Mündung. Der Fluß hat auch seine letzten Lachs-Tage gesehen, da er absolut mit Hecht verseucht ist.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Sockeye (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alaska 06*

Hallo Harry,

falls Du Dich auf den Alexander Creek / Lake Alexander schon festgelegt hast, hast Du die best mögliche Reisezeit gewählt. Du wirst im peak vom King-Run dort sein und gute Chancen haben einen der großen Chinooks zu landen.

Leider ist der Bach nahe an Anchorage und es wird bestimt kein Angeln in Einsamkeit.

Der See und der Creek bieten (leider) auch ein vorzügliches Angeln auf Hecht.

Viel Spass in Alaska


----------



## Hary (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alaska 06*

Hallo,vielen Dank schon mal für die beschreibungen.
Wir haben uns schon festgelegt auf den Alexander.
Ich hoffe das wir denoch etwas fangen.
Unsere Lodge liegt ziemlich weit oben am Fluss und ich hoffe das nicht so viel los ist. Werde mich auf jeden Fall zurück melden und berichten.
Gruß Hary.


----------



## Heuxs (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alaska 06*

Kann Dir eins anbieten,von meinen Angelgerätehändler ist der Sohn
   Guide bei Alaska Wolff.Der ist jetzt zu Hause,wenn Du ein Gespräch
   wünschst schicke ne pn.

   Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Hary (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alaska 06*

Hallo Heuxs
Vielen Dank für dein Angebot,ich glaube aber nicht das mir das weiter hilft.
Soweit ich weis ist der Alaska - Wolf an anderen Flüssen unterwegs.
Gruß Hary


----------

